# Gibt es gute Gaming Monitore mit VA Panel?



## Sir-John-Babcock (21. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mich vor einiger Zeit entschieden mir einen neuen Monitor zu holen und bin dabei an der Aufgabe zu verzweifeln. Nach viel Recherche hatte ich mich für den ASUS TUF Gamin VG27AQ entschieden. An sich ein sehr guter Monitor, aber das Blacklight Bleeding hat mich dann doch zu sehr gestört. Ich habe dann weitere Modelle bestellt und auch den LG 27GL850-B. Leider auch hier sehr störendes Blacklight Bleeding und der LG hat auch eine zu dunkle Stelle. Mittlerweile bin ich das Testen leid und ich mag es auch eigentlich Sachen zu probieren und dann wegschicken. Aber bei jedem hat es mich zu sehr gestört und für gut 500 Euro möchte ich auch ein zufriedenstellendes Gerät. Daher möchte ich nun diese BLB Lotterie verlassen und erstmal kein IPS Panel holen. Da mir die Bildqualität schon sehr wichtig ist, bin ich bezüglich TN eher skeptisch, so dass nur noch VA bleibt.

VA soll ja bekanntlich nicht die beste Reaktionszeit haben. Da ich ganz selten Shooter im Multiplayer spiele, ist mir das auch nicht ganz so wichtig. Allerdings gibt es ja noch weitere Effekte wie Ghosting, die bei niedrigen Reaktionszeiten auftreten können ( korrigiert mich, wenn ich hier falsch liege). Daher die Frage, ob es mittlerweile ganz gute VA Monitore zum Gamen gibt und wenn ja welche?

Noch zu den Anforderungen: Es sollte ein WQHD Monitor mit 144 Hz und 27 Zoll sein.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2020)

Es gibt viele VA- Monitore mit Gaming-Eigenschaften, sogar mehr als IPS. Und genau wie bei IPS sind die Infos "langsame Reaktionszeit" inzwischen alter Kaffee. Bei TN ist es zwar leichter, ein reaktionsschnelles Display zu bieten, und wenn man die schnellsten Displays der drei Bauarten vergleicht, ist VA evtl. am schlechtesten - aber es gibt mehr als genug Display mit VA, die einwandfrei sind und schneller als ein altes TN-Panel  

Aber trotzdem gibt es innerhalb der verschiedenen Monitore mit VA immer Unterschiede, und Glück/Pech beim Panel. Ich hab einen von MSI, bei dem - WENN man genau drauf achtet - hellere "Wolken" an manchen Stellen sind, und zwar dann wiederum auch abhängig vom Blickwinkel. Monitore mit ner Garantie, dass alles zu 100% perfekt ist, gibt es nicht. 

Hier einfach mal ne Übersicht mit WQHD, 27 Zoll, 144Hz, VA und Freesync: https://geizhals.de/?cat=monlcd19wi...A~11963_144~11992_AMD+FreeSync~14591_25601440

Gerade noch im Budget wäre der https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07XZFKN8L


----------

